# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Ethinylestradiol/levonorgestrel, de nieuwe Microgynon 30?

## Sylvia93

Na ongeveer 2 jaar de microgynon 30 geslikt te hebben, kreeg ik inene gister iets anders van de apotheker. Ik heb gewoon het herhalingsrecept van de microgynon ingeleverd, maar kreeg nu inene: Ethinylestradiol/levonorgestrel als anticonceptie.

De apotheker zei dat dit gewoon dezelfde is als de Microgynon 30, maar ergens twijfel ik toch. Ik heb op internet al wat gegoogled, en kwam uit bij vele mensen die opeens ipv de microgynon 30 ook deze kregen, en vele klachten ondervonden...

Ik hoef pas over ongeveer 2 weken met deze pil te beginnen, maar maak me wel zorgen omdat er zoveel slechte reviews te lezen zijn over deze Pil..

Heeft iemand hier hetzelfde meegemaakt? En/of positieve reacties over deze Pil? Negatief mag natuurlijk ook, dan weet ik wat ik ongeveer kan verwachten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik hoop niet dat ik hier zelf negatieve dingen bij ga krijgen, ik heb vrijwel geen problemen gehad met de microgynon, dus hoop dat dit met deze Pil dan ook zo blijft.

Toch blijf ik het vreemd vinden dat ze zomaar zonder informatie een andere Pil geven :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sylvia,

Gaan ze alweer lopen wisselen/kutten met de pil  :Confused: 
Ik had eerst stediril 30 waarmee ik nooit klachten heb gehad, toen kwam ik met mijn stediril 30 recept bij de apotheek en kreeg ik ineens microgynon 20 mee, want het was hetzelfde alleen goedkoper en ik zou er niks van merken...
Ik wou mijn vertrouwde pil, en zei nog dat ik 30 had ipv 20, maar dat mocht niet baten, dus ik toch maar proberen... ik was ineens onregelmatig ongesteld, had spottings, meer kramp/pijn/acne, toen dat eindelijk normaal werd, bleek ik zwanger te zijn terwijl ik de pil slikte en regelmatig ongesteld was, daarna ben ik over gezet op microgynon 30, 1e tijd ook weer wat onregelmatiger ongesteld, maar verder geen klachten, totdat ik het 3 jaar gebruikte en ineens 6.5 week ongesteld was, ik heb aan mijn HA gevraagd of ik een andere of zwaardere (prik)pil mocht, maar ik moest eerst maar weer wachten... nou ik ben zat van het wachten, dus ik ga volgende week naar de Rutger Stichting, kijken of zij advies voor mij hebben  :Smile: 
Wel raar idd dat je niet per brief geinformeerd wordt over zulke veranderingen, want dan wordt je gauw wat huiverig...
Hopelijk blijven de bijwerkingen jou gespaard!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Jaa joh let's hope, helaas heb ik er een slecht hoofd in  :Frown: 
Net zoals je zegt, ik wil gewoon mn oude vertrouwde pil, en ik lees overal op internet alleen maar slechte dingen over deze zogenaamde: Ethinylestradio/levenorgestrel pil (pff rotnaam) Ik hoop niet dat deze pil slechte bijwerkingen voor mij heeft, of net zoals jij zwanger raken, ik doe het al een jaar niet meer met condoom, waarschijnlijk wel al langer..

De microgynon werkte voor mij prima, ik wordt maar zo'n 2 à 3x per jaar ongesteld omdat ik er echt heel erg ziek elke keer van werdt, maar nu weet ik dus ook niet of ik deze zogezegde pil wel gewoon door kan slikken. 

Ik vind het echt vervelend, het ziet er ook gewoon heel anders uit, enk ben bang voor al die bijwerkingen  :Frown:  Mja moet het dan ook maar afwachten.

Ik hoop trouwens dat ze voor jou ook een oplossing hebben, huisartsen zeggen al veel te vaak : Wacht nog maar even af of pak maar een paracetamolletje (grr dat laatste is zoo vervelend)

Knuff Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja mijn huisarts is niet zo goed met mensen (hoor ik van meer patienten bij hem die ontevreden zijn), dus moet altijd even afwachten, wat tot nu toe 2x erin geresulteerd heeft dat ik moest stoppen met mijn opleidingen, vandaar dat ik nu maar zelf ben gestopt met de pil (heb momenteel toch geen sex :Stick Out Tongue: ) en maar naar de Rutger Stichting ga om daar iets te proberen te regelen...

Ik ken die nieuwe pil ook niet, heb er niemand verder over gehoor van mijn vriendinnen, maar bij googelen zag ik nogal wat klachten...
Echt raar en onprofessioneel dat er niet (goed) geinformeerd wordt bij het overgaan van de ene naar de andere pil  :Frown: 
Misschien toch maar weer een pak condooms kopen voor de zekerheid....
Heel veel succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ja idd, ik denk dat dit maar weer een zooi condooms gaat worden  :Frown:  Zie het helemaal niet zitten..

En idd ik zag ook bijna alleen maar negatieve dingen over deze pil tijdens het googlen. Vind het echt verschrikkelijk, krijg zowat heimwee naar de microgynon :Embarrassment:  En deze pil heb ik nu dus ook gekregen voor een half jaar (!!!). Maar als het me niet bevalt ga ik over een paar maandjes terug naar de apotheek hoor, dan eis ik mn oude pil gewoon terug :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja je kan beter het zekere voor t onzekere nemen  :Wink: 

Ja de pil krijg je meestal mee voor een half jaar... maar als het niet goed voelt dan kan je idd het beste je oude pil weer nemen....

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd, beter het zekere voor het onzekere :Big Grin: 
En idd, ik ga het meemaken nog ong een weekje de microgynon en dan maar even kijken wat ik ga ondervinden met die andere pil.

xxx Syl

----------


## Sylvia93

Gisteravond begonnen met deze nieuwe pil, tot nu toe nog geen klachten, maar goed is logisch natuurlijk. Zat wel vreemd op te kijken toen ik het stripje uit t doosje haalde, die pillen zijn wit, terwijl ik gewend ben dat de anticonceptiepil geel van kleur is  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben nu 12 dagen bezig met deze pil, en ga aankomende maandag mn huisarts bellen. Sinds ik deze pil slik heb ik hele erge hoofdpijnaanvallen en vaak ook, echt bijna iedere avond. Direct na het innemen van de pil heb ik ook nog eens de hele nacht last van maagzuur. Vind het echt 3x niks...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, wat vervelend zeg dat je je zo min en k*t voelt door deze pil  :Frown:  Hopelijk ziet je huisarts in dat je beter een andere pil kan nemen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd let's hope! Mn schoolprestaties worden hierdoor alleen nog maar slechter natuurlijk, en ik heb overigens ook nooit om deze pil gevraagt!! Ik verlang terug naar de Microgynon, pff stomme apotheek  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, heb je inmiddels de huisarts al gesproken? 

Huisartsen en apothekers moeten als er een gelijkwerkend product is die goedkoper is die voorschrijven aan de patient, maar ik vind het ergerlijk en jammer dat ze dat niet in overleg doen met de patient!  :Mad:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ga vanmiddag naar de huisarts toe, ben gevallen vanmorgen, dus kan ook niet lopen met mn knie  :Frown:  Dan ga ik meteen informeren over die pil, was al van plan om vanmiddag even te bellen met de huisarts, maar door die val moet ik er nu dus toch al heen. 

Idd erg stom dat ze niet met de patient overleggen, overigens werkt deze pil totaal niet hetzelfde voor mij als de microgynon deed..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja minder dat je gevallen bent  :Frown:  

Ja dat kan kloppen, de apotheker/huisarts gaf in mijn geval aan dat er precies dezelfde werkzame stoffen in zitten alleen dat het onder een andere naam wordt verkocht die dus goedkoper is (beter voor de ha en patient aldus de ha), maar dat neem ik in twijfel... als er zoveel mensen last hebben van het overstappen van wat precies dezelfde pil alleen dan met een andere naam zou moeten zijn  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd ik ben wezen informeren, de arts zei het is precies dezelfde pil alleen er zitten andere toevoegingen in. Haha dus ik zei, hij is dus niet precies hetzelfde? Ik kan wss niet tegen 1 van die toevoegingen, dus wil graag de microgynon terug, na een hele discussie die nergens over ging (ze bleef maar doorzeuren dat het precies hetzelfde was) Uiteindelijk zei ze dat ik maar naar de apotheek terug moest, maar omdat ik dus niet goed kan lopen heb ik dat vandaag niet meer gedaan, doe dat morgen wel ff!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
Die dokter spreekt zichzelf tegen... iets dat precies hetzelfde is kan nooit toevoegingen ofzo hebben! Waarschijnlijk krijg je de discussie ook bij de apotheek  :Frown:  Hopelijk heb je morgen minder last van je knie en pols!

Destijds met mijn pil switch zei mijn HA toen ik voor andere klachten kwam 'owja je wordt ook overgezet op een andere pil, het is dezelfde alleen met een andere naam' Ik twijfelde daaraan maar ook de apotheker gaf hetzelfde aan als mijn HA. Zelfs toen ik nog twijfelde omdat de dosering ineens omlaag was gegaan en ik bang was voor problemen, zei de apotheker 'dat zal niet gebeuren hoor mevrouw, het is precies hetzelfde'. Als ik toen gewoon mijn gevoel had gevolgd dan had dat mij veel verdriet en zorgen gespaard...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, gewoon ook stom dat dat zo wordt geregeld, mijn HA zei ook nog eens, jaa dit is een goedkopere variant, en na veel geruzie zei ze sja probeer maar bij de apotheek of ze de microgynon nog hebben. En idd zichzelf tegenspreken, tis al zo'n afschuwelijk mens, ze luisterd ook niet eens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Volgende keer ga ik eisen dat ik een afspraak bij mijn eigen huisarts wil!

Hoop niet dat ze net zo moeilijk gaan doen bij de apotheek ook, nja merk ik wel. En idd hetzelfde als bij jou, ik had beter mn gevoel kunnen volgen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik hoop dat ze de microgynon nog hebben en dat ze bij de apotheek niet moeilijk gaan lopen doen! En eigen gevoel en intuitie is vaak de juiste  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Nou, eindelijk na een lange tijd, tijd gehad om te gaan informeren. Ben bij de apotheek geweest, en het blijkt nu dus dat de Microgynon uit het basispakket gehaald is (dus deze wordt niet meer verzekerd met enkel een basispakket) Maar omdat ik dus nog geen 18 ben kan ik deze pil wel nog gewoon gebruiken.

Alleen de apotheek doet moeilijk, ik moet nu éérst weer terug naar mn huisarts, daar opnieuw een recept halen voor de microgynon, met een verklaring dat ik niet tegen deze pil kan (reacties op 1 van de toevoegingen waarschijnlijk) en vervolgens weer terug naar de apotheek. Was alleen te laat, waardoor ik gister met een nieuwe strip begonnen ben, dus moet zoiezo deze maand afmaken, dus ga vandeweek even naar mn huisarts toe (alwéér).

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Syl,
Jammer dat ze Microgynon uit het pakket hebben gehaald!  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat je apotheek moeilijk doet en je dus nog een strip van die nieuwe moet gebruiken  :Frown:  Hopelijk heb je er wel minder last van!

Ik zat zo op mijn zorgverzekeringssite te kijken en daar werd ik voor prijzen verwezen naar http://www.medicijnkosten.nl/. Daar las ik "_U heeft gekozen voor ETHINYLESTRADIOL/LEVONORGESTREL. Dit geneesmiddel wordt verkocht onder de namen ETHINYLESTRADIOL/LEVONORGESTREL, LOVETTE, MICROGYNON en STEDIRIL_" en _"Mogelijk vergoedt uw zorgverzekeraar alleen de laaggeprijsde varianten van dit middel (preferentiebeleid). Raadpleeg uw verzekeringspolis. Zorgverzekeraars hebben bij een aantal geneesmiddelen de mogelijkheid om alleen de laaggeprijsde variant(en) te vergoeden. Dit noemen we preferentiebeleid. Als uw zorgverzekeraar voor één of meer middelen een preferentiebeleid voert, staat dat in uw verzekeringspolis. Indien een medische noodzaak bestaat om toch een duurdere variant van het middel toe te passen, kan uw zorgverzekeraar van het preferentiebeleid afwijken. De manier waarop zorgverzekeraars het preferentiebeleid uitvoeren verschilt per zorgverzekeraar. Raadpleeg voor meer informatie daarom uw verzekeringspolis of neem contact op met uw zorgverzekeraar."_ 

Het hele rare is dat ik niet kan kiezen voor Stediril of Microgynon, maar automatisch uitkom op die Ethinylestradiol/levonorgestrel en dat als ik voor een half jaar de pil wil halen het volgens deze site 7.82 of 9.88 kost, terwijl ik altijd iets van 13 eu ofzo moet betalen  :Confused: !!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja echt heeel vreemd. Ik kreeg net van mn huisarts een belletje dat ik vanmiddag het recept op kan halen. 

Maar echt vreemd van die zorgverzekeringen, en die Ethinylestradiol/levonorgestrel is idd een goedkopere variant van de Microgynon, maar niet precies hetzelfde. Omdat ik nu dus nog geen 18 ben kan ik deze nog gewoon gratis krijgen, maar als ik straks wel 18 ben moet ik vanalles gaan regelen alleen maar om die microgynon te krijgen, en ik kan ook niet voor ieder doosje zoveel gaan betalen, anticonceptie hoort normaal gesproken gewoon vergoed te worden! Ik vind het trouwens ook ontzettend slecht dat ze in weze patiënten 'voorliegen' want ik heb heeel vaak gehoord: Hij is PRECIES hetzelfde. Maar dat is ie dus gewoon niet :Confused:

----------


## MetalHarpey

Ik zou idd ook die Microgynon 30 krijgen, maar ik kreeg vanaf het begin af aan al die Levonorgestrel/Ethinylestadiol. Bezuinigingen, zeggen ze dan. Toen heb ik nog een keer een andere erdoor gekregen, Stediril 30. Ik snap er geen bal meer van. Heb aan de huisarts gevraagd of ze "medische noodzaak" bij het recept kan zetten, dan wordt het in ieder geval niet steeds veranderd. 
Mijn moeder kwam daarmee aanzetten, omdat mijn vader ander merk kreeg voor zn allergiën. Nou die lag toen in het ziekenhuis! Met een gat in z'n long. Hij mag blij zijn dat hij nog leeft!
Natuurlijk zal het niet zo drastisch zijn met de pil, maar ik vind het nogal onbeschoft van zowel de huisarts als de apotheek, dat ze gewoon een ander merk geven omdat er BEZUINIGINGEN gemaakt moeten worden! Dat is toch gewoon de kennis van de specialist betwisten?!

----------


## wippy578

ik ben vrij nieuw hier, en ik bewandel de verschillende discussies. ben deze ook tegenkomen. 
Alles wat goed 'lijkt' heeft altijd een negatieve gevolg. Zo ook dus anti-conceptie medicamenten. We moeten het niet uit het vizier halen, dat het nog steeds om een money-making business gaat.

----------

